# Sabine Lake Tx/LA regulations



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Senerio: I live in Texas, but possess a Louisiana fishing license... I launch in LA, but fish the middle of the lake, or around the south end by all the docks. Can I keep LA limits (12in. and 15fish limit)?


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Limits*

If you launch and load in Texas you must have TX limit. If you launch and load in LA. Must be a LA. limit.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

you can fish docks levees. anywhere you want in the lake. you just have to load back up on the lousiana side. you can fish both side all the way down the pass to lousiana and texas point. once you break those two points imaginary line then its a diff story. basically if you have LA size limits while fishing the TX jetties. you will get ticketed.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

TroutNOut said:


> If you launch and load in Texas you must have TX limit. If you launch and load in LA. Must be a LA. limit.


x2 and if you fish louisiana waters you must have a la license.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Thats what I figured. A buddy of mine was arguing with me about it the other day. I just can't help but wonder how much **** a Tx game warden would give me for fishing in Tx. waters w/ Tx Tags on my boat and having a box 30 trout in the boat with only 2 fishermen...guess he would just have to follow me back to the launch and watch me put the boat on the trailer...


----------



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

Better check with the game warden,from what they have told me is that you can only posses a Texas limit if you are fishing on the Texas side with a LA license.
I argued with him and said it doesnt say that in the rules and regulations but he said thats the way it is.
This took place this past november when I was keeping 10 flounder with my LA license while fishing the Texas side of the ship channel.

Just my 2cents


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

1-888-765-2602 for La. license - $17.50/day, $93.00/year, year is 7/1 through 6/30. Cheaper than not having one! FYI . . . .


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ship channel is texas only, the lake or sabine pass is a mutual agreement, the pass is basiclly bird island south, north west of there is ship channel and totally texas.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Swamp Root said:


> I just can't help but wonder how much **** a Tx game warden would give me for fishing in Tx. waters w/ Tx Tags on my boat and having a box 30 trout in the boat with only 2 fishermen...guess he would just have to follow me back to the launch and watch me put the boat on the trailer...


That is exactly what they will do.....

Don't ask me how I know.....









The Texas Game Warden's that work that area are a good group. The Louisiana Game Wardens that work that area are a bunch of Turds.


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

sabine lake hustler said:


> you can fish docks levees. anywhere you want in the lake. you just have to load back up on the lousiana side. you can fish both side all the way down the pass to lousiana and texas point. once you break those two points imaginary line then its a diff story. basically if you have LA size limits while fishing the TX jetties. you will get ticketed.


To clarify further, and correct me if I'm wrong, guys...

With TX license while fishing the LA shoreline... when you come to a cove or mouth of a bayou, you cannot cross the imaginary line from one outter point of the cove to the other. You can't fish up in the pocket, so to speak.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Since I stop by at least twice a week, I got mine at the Beaumont Academy. $90


TripleT said:


> 1-888-765-2602 for La. license - $17.50/day, $93.00/year, year is 7/1 through 6/30. Cheaper than not having one! FYI . . . .


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*not to be sarcastic*



tlbullfrog said:


> To clarify further, and correct me if I'm wrong, guys...
> 
> With TX license while fishing the LA shoreline... when you come to a cove or mouth of a bayou, you cannot cross *the imaginary line *from one outter point of the cove to the other. You can't fish up in the pocket, so to speak.


that imaginary line is left totally up to the La. game warden, LOL, good luck with that. Let me know how it works out for you. Those guys are a breed of their own


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

after you load the boat on LA side and drive across state line into tx, does tx possession limit apply?


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Just make sure to get both licenses, launch from wherever you want, and abide by the Texas regs. No worries.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Randy-z71 said:


> Ship channel is texas only, the lake or sabine pass is a mutual agreement, the pass is basiclly bird island south, north west of there is ship channel and totally texas.


What part of the ship channel are you referring to? I know at the jetties, this is not true. The La/Tx border runs right down the middle of the shipchannel. If you are on the East side of the ship channel, you better have a La license. It used to be you could fish the La jetty on the shipchannel side and didn't need a La. license unless you went through the cut. This has changed. This was told by a La. game warden that is a member of this board; not just heresay. Buy your La. license; it's not worth risking it.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

On a side note, who would bother boxing 15 X 12" Trout? :rotfl:


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

X2


Sharkzilla said:


> Just make sure to get both licenses, launch from wherever you want, and abide by the Texas regs. No worries.


Who want to clean that many fish anyway


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

duck44 said:


> X2
> 
> Who want to clean that many fish anyway


I would. It's not like it's hard. Besides, I wouldnt be keeping the little 12" dink trout, but if I can load up on them 18" to 20"ers you can bet your *** I will. Have done it before on the La side, hope to again.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have my La. license but still launch on and abide by Tx regs. I can't even catch a Tx limit let alone a La. one. Lol.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I have my LA license, and yes if I have 3 people in the boat I will keep 45 trout and clean every one of them slimy bastards. I won't keep 12" fish though... they have to be at least 14" for me to mess w/ them!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> What part of the ship channel are you referring to? I know at the jetties, this is not true. The La/Tx border runs right down the middle of the shipchannel. If you are on the East side of the ship channel, you better have a La license. It used to be you could fish the La jetty on the shipchannel side and didn't need a La. license unless you went through the cut. This has changed. This was told by a La. game warden that is a member of this board; not just heresay. Buy your La. license; it's not worth risking it.


WRONG, I had a long discussion last fall with 2 La wardens while sitting just >outside the entrance to Willow bayou, last yr there had been some discussion on the jetties and the point of land, which is as you probabally know is the start of the La jetties. I had already called the La dept of fisheries and was told TX and La has a MUTUAL agreement on shared boundries from jetty to jetty, if you read the TPW book it talks of "Point of land". With with what you described above, anytime you are on the La side of the lake you would need a La lisc, the wardens I spoke with ask for our lisc, I asked him which one he wanted, his reply was ether would work BUT if we were 20' farther up in the entrance we better have La lisc, I showed him my La lisc. Have the La warden come on here with his interpretation of the law, even tho I have La lisc, if I'm asked for them while fishing inside the channel I will show him my TX Lisc ONLY. BTW a GW be it La or Tx can write a ticket anywhere >IN< Sabine Lake, the channel or inside the jetties....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Not one to keep the smaller specks BUT I do love me some of those 16-20' Reds tho....WW


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> WRONG, I had a long discussion last fall with 2 La wardens while sitting just >outside the entrance to Willow bayou, last yr there had been some discussion on the jetties and the point of land, which is as you probabally know is the start of the La jetties. I had already called the La dept of fisheries and was told TX and La has a MUTUAL agreement on shared boundries from jetty to jetty, if you read the TPW book it talks of "Point of land". With with what you described above, anytime you are on the La side of the lake you would need a La lisc, the wardens I spoke with ask for our lisc, I asked him which one he wanted, his reply was ether would work BUT if we were 20' farther up in the entrance we better have La lisc, I showed him my La lisc. Have the La warden come on here with his interpretation of the law, even tho I have La lisc, if I'm asked for them while fishing inside the channel I will show him my TX Lisc ONLY. BTW a GW be it La or Tx can write a ticket anywhere >IN< Sabine Lake, the channel or inside the jetties....WW


He said it only applied in the ship channel at the jetties, not the lake. I'm just telling you what this one game warden said. They may all have their own opinions as to the boundaries; I have yet to see one set in stone. This particular one was warning people from out of town who were coming to fish the XRT Redfish Tournament a couple of months back that if they fished the La. side of the ship channel, they better have a La. license.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

By his interpretation it would be from the middle of the channel East, from the causeway bridge to the end of the jetties, which would include the LNG plant along with all of Litehouse cove. The reason I would only show my Tx lisc is to get this mess str8nd out, I would not just lay down, if it came down to a fine I would have my La Lisc for the judge...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> By his interpretation it would be from the middle of the channel East, from the causeway bridge to the end of the jetties, which would include the LNG plant along with all of Litehouse cove. The reason I would only show my Tx lisc is to get this mess str8nd out, I would not just lay down, if it came down to a fine I would have my La Lisc for the judge...


I'd rather not risk it, but that's just me. My fishing buddies prefer not to buy the La. License, but that it is up to them to risk it.$90 isn't much compared to the amount of fines, possible confiscated equipment and/or boat, and/or possible trip to jail.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

My understanding of the jetty is that from the Louisiana beach out to the end of the jetty is La. liscense to middle of channel. That leaves Lighthouse cove and the LNG Texas water.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

RonnieS said:


> My understanding of the jetty is that from the Louisiana beach out to the end of the jetty is La. liscense to middle of channel. That leaves Lighthouse cove and the LNG Texas water.


 Exactly! That's is my understanding as well.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was told that the east side of bird island was also LA waters. I think the reason you don't hear more people complaining about it is that they really don't enforce it to the "T". I would have to believe that they (the wardens)are not out to to push the gray area.

I just want this wind to stop so that we can stop talking about it and go fishing!!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

duck44 said:


> I was told that the east side of bird island was also LA waters. I think the reason you don't hear more people complaining about it is that they really don't enforce it to the "T". I would have to believe that they (the wardens)are not out to to push the gray area.
> 
> I just want this wind to stop so that we can stop talking about it and go fishing!!!!


 Northeast winds tomorrow should make for a calm day. I'll be there for sure!


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

It has been the understanding of all I work with here in Orange that you can fish the La. side of the entire lake but cannot break the plane at the mouths of the bayous & drains on the La. side. I called our TPWD last year about East pass & they told me that East pass was considered La waters and could only fish the mouth not breaking the line from pt. to pt. The ship channel I believe is treated the same way. Inside the rocks OK but through the boat cut or ends La. license required. I'm getting a La. license just because there is so much good fishing you can access on windy days when the lake is not fish-able.


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 23, 2009)

To clear all of this up....if you are "fishing" in Texas waters, your fish need to be Texas legal regardless of where you take them out. You can fish the entire area of Sabine Lake with either a Texas or LA license. Just remeber that you must abide by the laws of the state you are in at the time of fishing. The reciprocal agreement between TX and LA runs from the state line all the way down the Sabine River, through the lake and down the ship channel. It stops at a line drawn from Tx point across to LA point. Basically, the Jetties are not included in the agreement. If you fish the channel on the LA side you will need a La license, if you fish the TX side in the channel you will need a TX license. You can fish in LA all day long and keep LA limits, however you cannot take those fish out on the TX side unless thay are TX legal. You can tell the Game Warden all day long you caught them in LA, but TX law specifically says you cannot land any fish in Texas that is not Texas legal.


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 23, 2009)

2010-2011TP & W Outdoor Annual, pg 29 middle of the page, "Possession of Fish Taken from public water", 3rd bullet.

pg 25. *
Texas-Louisiana: Residents ​*​​​​of either state, who are properly licensed in their state (or are exempt
because of age), or persons who hold valid non-resident fishing licenses issued by either state may fish in
any portion of the lakes and rivers forming a common boundary between Louisiana and Texas inland from
a line across Sabine Pass between Texas Point and Louisiana Point. Fish landed in Texas must adhere to​
Texas bag and length limits; see pgs. 37-40 and 44-45.

Notice the wording that says "inland from a line between TX point and LA point." That is because the jetties are NOT part of the agreement, you may get by without a license in the channel, but that's a chance you take. I've seen it go both ways.


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> I'd rather not risk it, but that's just me. My fishing buddies prefer not to buy the La. License, but that it is up to them to risk it.$90 isn't much compared to the amount of fines, possible confiscated equipment and/or boat, and/or possible trip to jail.


Make it easy on yourself, buy both license.


----------



## rainwater (Nov 17, 2006)

i thought you could fish any cove as long as it is part of the lake but your right you can't brake the line or fish inside the mouth of any bayou without a LA. license...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have both BUT sometimes those who I take only have Tx lisc, I will continue to fish inside the jetties with them holding ONLY a Tx lisc as I was told by a La warden along with whomever the 2 that I spoke with in the La Dept of Fish and Game office....WW


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe from what Eliminator just said and what I was told last year by GW is that if you have a LA license and you are fishing on LA side and keeping LA only legal trout you are at risk of a ticket if you then go fish anywhere on the Texas side of the lake with those trout in your possession. There is no honor system where they were caught. If you choose to keep LA legal only size trout, you are stuck to stay on the LA side of the lake for the remainder of that trip or risk being ticketed.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I can't remember the La wardens name but do remember he's 30, from Corpus, his dad is a retired Tx warden, and he played football at N Texas State....WW


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like Beau Robertson you are talking about. He is a super nice guy. For years there has been a gentlemans agreement between the TX and LA wardens that the jetties inside the channel would be honored as part of the agreement even though the official document does NOT include the jetties. However, I have seen and heard of folks being cited inside the jetties on the LA side for having a TX license but NOT having a LA license. The officer discretion factor comes into play at this point. For years the LA wardens have been very understanding as have the TX wardens about honoring the inside of the jetties, but there have been a few instances where that was not the case. Yall be safe and good luck!


----------



## bigdtbone (Mar 1, 2013)

*what about boat tags*

if you r in la waters but have texas boat tags . will u get a ticket?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigdtbone said:


> if you r in la waters but have texas boat tags . will u get a ticket?


No, tags are reciprocal in most states, just like your registration and inspection for your vehicle.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe you do need a parking pass to launch/park your boat/trailer in La. Its like $5.


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Once you turn 65 you can fish the channel or gulf side of the East jettys with only a Texas license, just have a Tx limit of fish.
windjammer


----------

